# Anyone tried digi-coat spray can coating?



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has tried digi-coat dye sub coatings? They come in a spray can and I'm thinking that they won't spray evenly, causing the prints to come out with varying shades of color where they should be brilliant. Anyone tried this coating yet?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Do a search here using the term and you'll find a good number of posts.

The problem is not even/uneven coating. It's dust and bubbles. All at-home coating methods have the same problems. You also have to be concerned about proper curing. If the substrate isn't cured correctly the paper will stick when you do the transfer.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have used a coat your own spray and as mention dust. I never had any bubbles. You also don't want to cure that stuff in your oven in your house. I have the luxury of using a professional paint booth not sure what temp the guy puts it on put it doesn't cure the coating but sets the top so no dust sticks to it. Finish in an oven. It's usually not worth all the trouble unless it a very unique item you can't purchase.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

sben763 said:


> I have the luxury of using a professional paint booth


Can I be your new best friend?! 

I've not tried Digi-Coat, but I get bubbles with the 2-part resin I use when I'm impatient and try to apply too thick of a coat. My car paint buddies showed me a trick of using an atomizer with water and/or a heat gun to get rid of the bubbles. Of course, all the better when the bubbles don't appear to begin with.

I've also applied the coating by dripping. No bubbles then.

Curing: 250 to 300 degrees, for 20 to 30 minutes, is what I use. Don't use a small oven if you're curing wood. It's okay for metal, ceramics including bisque, natural shell, and stone or rock crystal. According to my smoke alarm, you need to cure wood under a quartz heating lamp...


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for this info. Very helpful, as always!


----------

